# Iraq Mosul ISIS Stuff



## Will2

I havn't seen a thread on this, is there one somewhere in the forum.

For those that don't know Most of Northern Iraq has been conquered by more radical than Al Qaeda (the conservative wing of Al Qaeda).

Apparently Mosul is now under de facto control of the Islamic State of Iraq.

Not sure what is really happening but apparently 500,000 people have become localized refugees, and there is even some speculation that if Baghdad is introduced to the dilema, that Kurdistan may declared independence from Iraq.

Not really sure what is likely to happen with this. Anyone have an insight into what is going on?

It seems this has been escalating for the last 5 days particularly.

I thought Iraq had a really massive army? It use to be like one of the largest in the world, apparently these are people both fighting in Syria and Iraq.

http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.asp?NewsID=48007


----------



## James m

This is going to be the same thing as the fall of Saigon. Same thing. Pull out and let them defend themselves yea sure. All for nothing. Makes me angry honestly. This happened once before. They lost control of a city in iraq. And guess who is going to sit and watch. Just like all of the stuff in Syria? Surrender to assad. Yes like that is a guy to be trusted. My rant. 

Edit: I forgot to mention benghazi! But what difference does it make now....


----------



## alterego

Let Them All Shoot Each Other. Produce Our Own Energy. If They Try To Case Us Harm Kill All Of Them.


----------



## beachbum

i say we just blow up the whole area, make a massive crater fill it with water and call lake America. lol


----------



## James m

My personal favorite was always "a glass floored self lighting parking lot" I have never seen one but as I think about it it would be very interesting.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

James m said:


> This is going to be the same thing as the fall of Saigon. Same thing. Pull out and let them defend themselves yea sure. All for nothing. Makes me angry honestly. This happened once before. They lost control of a city in iraq. And guess who is going to sit and watch. Just like all of the stuff in Syria? Surrender to assad. Yes like that is a guy to be trusted. My rant.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention benghazi! But what difference does it make now....


It is not quite "fall of Saigon" time yet, but that is on its way.
I have seen this movie before.
The fall of Saigon was preceeded 3 years earlier by the 1972 Easter Offensive. 
For years the DMZ had been defended by the US Marines, and the US Army. In December 1969 the Marines were withdrawn as part of Nixon's Vietnamization plan. That left just the US Army, and to a limited extent, the ARVN (South Vietnamese Army). The US Army was withdrawn in August 1971, leaving just ARVN and ARVN Marines.
Just like what happened in Iraq.
Less than 9 months later, the North Vietnamese Army poured across the DMZ. The ARVNs threw down their weapons and knocked old women and children to the ground running away. Just like what I heard went down in Mosul.
The ARVN Marines, to their credit, tried to stand fast, but were out numbered.
My old base camp, north of Quang Tri City, fell on the 6th day. I was safe at home, but everything we had done was for naught.
Yep, I have seen this movie before. I know how it ends.

I am sad for our troops that suffered so much for the Iraqis. Especially those who fell, and their families. 
They did not deserve this.


----------



## James m

I feel strongly because i was supposed to join right before the iraq invasion but never made it. I do have a friend from college who was in iraq who now has ptsd.


----------



## paraquack

Please, someone explain to me why our country has this need to be MR. Nice Guy. After a war it seems the U.S. wants everyone to like us and therefore goes out of its way to "win the hearts and minds" of the people of the country we were* FORCED* to enter to stop the bad guys. If the country allows bad guys to operate of its territory, they are guilty of aiding and abetting. The U.S. had gone out of its way to keep collateral damage to a minimum. Afghanistan has cost the blood, limbs and minds of a lot of good men/women over the last 14 years. I say go in, clean house, get out. If it happens again, go in, clean house, get out. Repeat as necessary. Eventually they will learn. If not they will loose the chance to learn.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*Sunni Muslim v. Shiite Muslim divides the entire Muslim world*

Debka website keeps current on Mid East affairs.

Al Qaeda forms up to march on Baghdad, gathering up Iraqi Sunni rebels. Maliki cries treason

The Sunni Muslim v. Shiite Muslim divides the entire Muslim world across the Borders that were drawn by the British after WWI.
This revolt is a Sunni minority that used to rule Iraq under Saddam Hussein being subjugated by the Shiite majority fighting back along with AL QAEDA in Syria and the levant coming up against a brick wall in Syria and finding a soft Target: Iraq. If Iraq breaks up the KURDS in the north will be invaded by Turkey who do not want an independant Kurd state independent of an Iraqi government.

Keep in mind there are no real nations where the borders were drawn after WWI. There never were any. British drew lines on the map where their commercial interests were back then.
Watching it all change is interesting as long as Americans aren't being killed, I would keep USA military powder dry. Terrorist controling the oil fields in the area is not a big concern because nobody can pay them money for oil.


----------



## pheniox17

I'm just over all the bad news, I predicted this pattern when Obama announced his withdrawal plans, and the wars there will never be over, Israel understands this, Churchill preached this, we need to learn this


----------



## keith9365

I think what we are seeing is the first step in Iraq being annexed by Iran. It will happen followed by Syria. Soon there will be an Islamic NUCLEAR ARMED super power spanning the middle east. Saudi Arabia will have a choice between us 8,000 miles away or the new Iran controlling all the land and oil between the gulf and Mediterranean sea. They will choose Iran and so will Jordan. Next comes the alliance with Russia. Israel will be backed into a corner. Some people will say that is their problem and won't involve us. What will happen to our economy when the oil tap is turned off for a while? The environmentalists have ensured we can't tap into our own resources. No oil=no gas=no transportation of goods=no food in the grocery stores. It also means the stock market will fall. Your savings, pension funds, and 401K's vaporize.


----------



## pastornator

The military forces of Iraq (that we trained) are simply laying down their arms and abandoning their positions. This is going to be trouble because ISIS is taking control of US-built armaments. Another solid foreign policy victory by our Islamic leader...


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

@ Keith 

I am not an expert but i THINK Iran is Shiite so there is no chance of them supporting the Sunni ISIS, especially since Iranian military is DIRECTLY fighting ISIS in Syria.

Saudis are Sunni as well and would be more likely to trust Israel over Iran.

Gotta know the players at the card table at least.

Israel has been backed into a corner for 60 Years.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

It get's worse:

Obama mulls sending Al Maliki weapons to fight ISIS. Iranian Gen. Soleimani arrives in Baghdad

Unlike many on this website I avoid criticizing the President of the USA but in this case, what the heck is he thinking.

What military does Iraq turn to to save it's Army? IRAN! Iranian general arrived today to whip the Army into shape.

Is the the US going to bomb the Sunni fighters in Iraq and send them military support them in Syria? Makes no sense! They are the same exact people whichever side of the border they are on!

With Nuclear talks going nowhere we will fight Iran in Syria, Back Iran's support of Iraq Shiaa government, and bomb nuclear targets in Iran?

I like to say that the foreign policy problem in America is that Americans like to think in terms that there are two sides to a coin.
Heads or Tails.
Republicans or Democrats.
Black or white.

In the Mid east, think of it like dice. There are 6 sides [at least] to every issue.

If you can't figure out which side you should be on then WELCOME to the MID EAST!


----------



## Maxxdad

90% of Iraqi oil goes to France.

FRANCE!!!

So if the French want to step in, be my guest.

Two Battalions of Iranian guard troops have moved in to support the Maliki Government. So what are we going to do. Provide the Iranians with US Air Support? What a freakin mess. F'n Obama has hosed this up good.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*Rant!*



Maxxdad said:


> 90% of Iraqi oil goes to France.
> 
> FRANCE!!!
> 
> So if the French want to step in, be my guest.
> 
> Two Battalions of Iranian guard troops have moved in to support the Maliki Government. So what are we going to do. Provide the Iranians with US Air Support? What a freakin mess. F'n Obama has hosed this up good.


Even Al Qaeda thinks ISIS is too extreme! Islamic State in Syria & the Levant. The LEVANT is an archeological term for the entire MID EAST and north Africa plus Turkey! That is the territory they want for a new Califaite.

However I really like the idea of blaming some other country!

Britain for losing the war in Afghanistan (1842)

Russia for losing the war in Afghanistan

Afghanistan for losing the war in Afghanistan

Bush for losing the war in Afghanistan

Obama for losing the war in Afghanistan

France's nation oil company for relying on Iraqi oil

Italy for Emperor Hadrian for placing a Golden statue of himself and the Roman God Jupiter on the Temple mount after killing as many Jews as he could find and making Judaism punishable by death, 300 years before Muhammed. Plus let's not forget to thank the Pope for the Crusades.

Greece Alexander for conquering the area in the first place, & for conquering Afghanistan but then giving it to India. Spartan King Leonides for not killing the traitor that showed the secret path to the Hot Gates allowing Xerses into Greece.

Britain for drawing those ridiculous lines and making up fake countries were there were none before.

Turkey & Germany for losing WWI and letting the British draw up those ridiculous national boundry lines.

Lawrence of Arabia!!!

FIFA for selecting Qatar for the world cup.

India for developing the bomb which led to:

Pakistan developing the bomb

Pakistan for creating the Taliban and using it as a Proxy to control Afghanistan

Pakistan for selling Nuclear technology to North Korea

China for North Korea

North Korea for selling missile & nuclear technology to Iran.

Shah of Iran for buying so many tanks planes & weapons to counter the Soviet Union when they ended up being used by the Revolutionary Guard against Iraq.

Ayatollah of Iran for signing a peace treaty with Saddam Hussein.

Well okay I can't expect Obama to fix this mess since the Sunni & Shia have been fighting for over 1000 years!

How is that for a rant?

Maybe there is a Penguin at the South Pole I left out.


----------



## Smitty901

How do we say I told you so whit out sounding like a smart ass.
The world according to Obama lie after lie mistake after mistake. Crime after crime yet still they think he is a god.
Our Union announced today Obama the greatest president that ever lived.


----------



## James m

Im sorry but I can't help but to chuckle when he raises his voice about things that don't go right for himself. Just like Hillary lol.
But I know this is a serious matter.


----------



## PaulS

Smitty901 said:


> How do we say I told you so whit out sounding like a smart ass.
> The world according to Obama lie after lie mistake after mistake. Crime after crime yet still they think he is a god.
> Our Union announced today Obama the greatest president that ever lived.


:shock: :roll::lol::?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Okay I came up with the solution: We draw a line on the map of the ISIS controlled territory and declare it the new country of : OBOMBASTAN! Then we go O' Bomb a the hell out of it.


----------



## Smitty901

Once Iran seats it's self in power in Iraq, Qatar will fall. Iran does not have the oil it once did. Iraq does not have the oil it once did either but is better shape than Iran. The oil is in Qatar. Iraq and Iran have long had their eyes on taking Qatar
Oil aside for now. Obama wants to see Iraq fall to extremist he blames of for it now happening long ago.


----------



## Inor

Trying to understand the different factions of Muslims really confuses me. Back in the 70's and 80's the Shiite Muslims were the terrorists that were taking American hostages and trying to kill us. I do not remember the Sunnis being openly hostile towards us. Somewhere in the 90's that reversed (sort of). Now the Sunnis are the bad ass terrorists that are driving airplanes into buildings and beheading people on TV. So now we fight the Sunnis. Except in Syria. In Syria we arm them. But aren't the Sunnis in Syria the same exact same Sunnis that are now pouring into Iraq? So, when Obama decides to start droneing and bombing the Sunnis in Iraq it is very likely they will be shooting back with weapons we gave them in Syria. The whole mess is too damn confusing to understand. We need to just wipe them all out.


----------



## Smitty901

The only difference in the two is approach and timing. End result the same us dead and destroyed


----------



## Ripon

It could have been over.

It was over in Italy, Germany, and Japan after we conquered and put massive bases in place. Gee bases we still use today, and remarkable who are three pretty good allies? Oh yeah Japan, Germany, and Italy. Shocking what one can learn from history when they actually study it....unlike the prick in charge just like Chamberlin in the 1930's....who said we have nothing to fear of Germany where no bases were left after WWI.



pheniox17 said:


> I'm just over all the bad news, I predicted this pattern when Obama announced his withdrawal plans, and the wars there will never be over, Israel understands this, Churchill preached this, we need to learn this


----------



## Old SF Guy

I have a great understanding of the shiiite, the suni and the kurd. we lost... thats what you need to understand.... we as a country snatched defeat from the jaws of victory and we lost. Its done...every life lost was a waste. every battle won given up. It is a done deal...we can talk it into something else...but its not.... we gave it away...period.


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> I have a great understanding of the shiiite, the suni and the kurd. we lost... thats what you need to understand.... we as a country snatched defeat from the jaws of victory and we lost. Its done...every life lost was a waste. every battle won given up. It is a done deal...we can talk it into something else...but its not.... we gave it away...period.


You and I did not lose. You shot the bastards and I happily paid for the bullets and bombs for you to do so. (And I am very thankful for the guys and the gals like you.) Those pricks in Washington lost it. We each did what we were supposed to do and accomplished the desired outcome. They were the ones that did not live up to our standards and could not hold the gains you made on the ground and that I paid for.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

The Saudis and UAE had threatened Qatar last month or two threatening to blockade them if they did not shutdown Al Jazerra & stop helping ISIS.
They are all Sunnis i believe so we will need 20 sided dice to roll.


----------



## pheniox17

Ripon said:


> It could have been over.


sorry man the only way it could be over is with "illegal" occupation

we are talking about a tribal like living, with generational hatred, where life is cheap

where the British empire decided to split into independent states with made up boarders that were not acknowledged by the tribal leaders (some tribes territories were cut in 2 due to western boarders mentality )

so let's put this in western terms

think every council area is its own tribe, with no state boarders, no nation

your neighbor from the tribe closest to you stole your car

now you have a religious doctrine that is big on "eye for a eye"

so you within your rights, organise a raid to retrieve your car, but you have incurred costs for the raid, (getting your party together, arming them and so forth) so to recover your costs you take his car and his wife (all acceptable with the religious doctrine)

through embarrassment, the original thief raids your land takes back his wife, "accidentally" kills your first born son (who was doing is duty protecting your land)

do you catch this pattern?? and this is that way of life today, they don't want change

the media will play one sect against the other to make us believe that's what it is, when in reality its just tribe a vs tribe b

now to this situation, because of western interference, the concept of boarders, capital cities and one tribe can hold and maintain overall power, and that's what's happening here, but under the banner if a religious sect

if anyone truly wants to understand this, research the middle ages, and what happened in that period

our way of life changed fast due to the industrial age, the middle east and Africa have never experienced this age, middle east went from middle ages to modern age, Africa went from stone age to modern age, and through our education, and the dream "everyone is equal" we have skipped important ages in a developing countries time line (Britain, France, Span) and this is the result

its too late to fix anything, the despots that were in power stabilised those countries, because the world didn't like them they were removed....

now look what's happened....

we can blame their religion, their upbringing, their way of life, but our western doctrine is the problem, we can't make them change their ways as much as we can't make a middle ages Catholic/pope/whatever embrace earth is not the centre of the galaxy

the only real solution is to occupy the country and do so for generations, but the bleeding hearts claim its illegal but then cry when children's heads are cut off on the TV....

follow these events closely, and adapt this to your plans, as any eotwawko event will end like this....


----------



## Ripon

I just can't agree. We left solid basis in Germany, Japan, and Italy. We did not "otherwise" occupy. Those bases became centers for commerce and peace in those nations. We did not do this after WWI or Iraq.



pheniox17 said:


> sorry man the only way it could be over is with "illegal" occupation
> 
> we are talking about a tribal like living, with generational hatred, where life is cheap
> 
> where the British empire decided to split into independent states with made up boarders that were not acknowledged by the tribal leaders (some tribes territories were cut in 2 due to western boarders mentality )
> 
> so let's put this in western terms
> 
> think every council area is its own tribe, with no state boarders, no nation
> 
> your neighbor from the tribe closest to you stole your car
> 
> now you have a religious doctrine that is big on "eye for a eye"
> 
> so you within your rights, organise a raid to retrieve your car, but you have incurred costs for the raid, (getting your party together, arming them and so forth) so to recover your costs you take his car and his wife (all acceptable with the religious doctrine)
> 
> through embarrassment, the original thief raids your land takes back his wife, "accidentally" kills your first born son (who was doing is duty protecting your land)
> 
> do you catch this pattern?? and this is that way of life today, they don't want change
> 
> the media will play one sect against the other to make us believe that's what it is, when in reality its just tribe a vs tribe b
> 
> now to this situation, because of western interference, the concept of boarders, capital cities and one tribe can hold and maintain overall power, and that's what's happening here, but under the banner if a religious sect
> 
> if anyone truly wants to understand this, research the middle ages, and what happened in that period
> 
> our way of life changed fast due to the industrial age, the middle east and Africa have never experienced this age, middle east went from middle ages to modern age, Africa went from stone age to modern age, and through our education, and the dream "everyone is equal" we have skipped important ages in a developing countries time line (Britain, France, Span) and this is the result
> 
> its too late to fix anything, the despots that were in power stabilised those countries, because the world didn't like them they were removed....
> 
> now look what's happened....
> 
> we can blame their religion, their upbringing, their way of life, but our western doctrine is the problem, we can't make them change their ways as much as we can't make a middle ages Catholic/pope/whatever embrace earth is not the centre of the galaxy
> 
> the only real solution is to occupy the country and do so for generations, but the bleeding hearts claim its illegal but then cry when children's heads are cut off on the TV....
> 
> follow these events closely, and adapt this to your plans, as any eotwawko event will end like this....


----------



## pheniox17

Old SF Guy said:


> I have a great understanding of the shiiite, the suni and the kurd. we lost... thats what you need to understand.... we as a country snatched defeat from the jaws of victory and we lost. Its done...every life lost was a waste. every battle won given up. It is a done deal...we can talk it into something else...but its not.... we gave it away...period.


sorry man but your right, every life lost was for nothing and we (the allies) gave the country back to the people that were out to kill us, all because the "people" forgot why we were there

today, a lot of kids refuse to believe 9/11 happened...

and where my kids goto school, they are more worried about Kevin Rudd apologizing to the abbos than Anzac day (to quote my daughter, Anzac day is about death, people went away and died)

I'm getting too deep for today sorry


----------



## Old SF Guy

Inor said:


> You and I did not lose. You shot the bastards and I happily paid for the bullets and bombs for you to do so. (And I am very thankful for the guys and the gals like you.) Those pricks in Washington lost it. We each did what we were supposed to do and accomplished the desired outcome. They were the ones that did not live up to our standards and could not hold the gains you made on the ground and that I paid for.


Inor I have 3 tours over in Iraq another 7 in Afghanistan..3 in other shit holes. I respect what you said and I appreciate the sentiment. But when we as a nation give up the fight and accept the loss...its a loss. I would happily spend the next 20 years killing those bastards because to me this is a holy war. One by their choice. You wanna **** with me as a christian...ok...game on bitches.... lets roll. My Jesus versus your Mohammed the pedophile bandit... Muslim cock suckers.


----------



## Old SF Guy

pheniox17 said:


> sorry man but your right, every life lost was for nothing and we (the allies) gave the country back to the people that were out to kill us, all because the "people" forgot why we were there
> 
> today, a lot of kids refuse to believe 9/11 happened...
> 
> and where my kids goto school, they are more worried about Kevin Rudd apologizing to the abbos than Anzac day (to quote my daughter, Anzac day is about death, people went away and died)
> 
> I'm getting too deep for today sorry


Never to deep for me Pheniox....It is on us as parents to teach history...heritage....My kids ...all 4 boys know what I believe... They can make up their own minds to what they want to believe or fight for...but by god they heard a rendition from dad that was true as I could make it. Kids invariably respect and love their parents...give them a history lesson they will believe in...I do.


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> Inor I have 3 tours over in Iraq another 7 in Afghanistan..3 in other shit holes. I respect what you said and I appreciate the sentiment. But when we as a nation give up the fight and accept the loss...its a loss. I would happily spend the next 20 years killing those bastards because to me this is a holy war. One by their choice. You wanna **** with me as a christian...ok...game on bitches.... lets roll. My Jesus versus your Mohammed the pedophile bandit... Muslim cock suckers.


You're a damn good man SF.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Inor said:


> You're a damn good man SF.


I got a 5th of Gin says your wrong buddy...LOL


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> I got a 5th of Gin says your wrong buddy...LOL


We'll have to match up travel schedules. I am sure at some point we will be in the same city at the same time. Between the two of us, I am sure we can find someplace decent to eat and drink.


----------



## pheniox17

Old SF Guy said:


> I got a 5th of Gin says your wrong buddy...LOL


I take that and raise a bottle of rum that you are a good man, troubled but good


----------



## Old SF Guy

Well INOR I have DFW next week then Sacramento the week after and usually in Denver 3 times a year or more. I'll let you know and we can grab that beer I'm sure I owe you.


----------



## pheniox17

Ripon said:


> I just can't agree. We left solid basis in Germany, Japan, and Italy. We did not "otherwise" occupy. Those bases became centers for commerce and peace in those nations. We did not do this after WWI or Iraq.


you have to understand its like comparing apples to tomatoes...

I understand your views, it worked there why not in the middle east, Germany Japan and Italy all had a industrial age

they were all ready for peace and willing to take part in the process where the middle east has known nothing but war

I understand the USA has training "facilities" over there at the moment and they are still under constant attack (the blue on blue shootings??)

I'm more on the side of rpd in this, its Vietnam with a Muslim twist, but unlike Vietnam there will be no "alliance" in the future, the middle east is unstable, Iran and Israel are the last stable powers there, and as such things will get a lot worse....

I do understand your focus, but at the end of the day, post ww2 was a time of "peace" the world was sick of war

the events in the middle east will be referred as the point of ww3, but no matter how many times I yell "told you so" it is always ignored....


----------



## Old SF Guy

And Pheniox I get to Australia or New Zealand one a year too buddy.


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> Well INOR I have DFW next week then Sacramento the week after and usually in Denver 3 times a year or more. I'll let you know and we can grab that beer I'm sure I owe you.


I am in Palo Alto next week. Then off for two weeks, a portion of which I will be in OK for The Gathering. We will find a time to meet up, I am sure of it.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Yep brother...I'll make sure we do....


----------



## Denton

pheniox17 said:


> I'm just over all the bad news, I predicted this pattern when Obama announced his withdrawal plans, and the wars there will never be over, Israel understands this, Churchill preached this, we need to learn this


That was an easy prediction. Many, on the other hand, were predicting this would be the case back before anyone heard the name Obama mentioned.

Shortly after the U.S. went into Iraq the second time, some were predicting what we are seeing, today.

Then again, some see above party lines.


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> I got a 5th of Gin says your wrong buddy...LOL


OK, I am now intrigued. What gin?

Bombay Sapphire is is what I am now out of. I am now relegated to drinking beer until I can hit the Class VI, this weekend.


----------



## pheniox17

Denton said:


> That was an easy prediction. Many, on the other hand, were predicting this would be the case back before anyone heard the name Obama mentioned.
> 
> Shortly after the U.S. went into Iraq the second time, some were predicting what we are seeing, today.
> 
> Then again, some see above party lines.


yea it was, the ignorance when arguing this point was a balding moment


----------



## SARGE7402

pheniox17 said:


> I'm just over all the bad news, I predicted this pattern when Obama announced his withdrawal plans, and the wars there will never be over, Israel understands this, Churchill preached this, we need to learn this


Quite a few of us said back when we invaded both here and the stan that they'd better remember the germany/japan models of how it has to work. an occupying moderating force of us soldiers/airmen/sailors/marines for up to 60 plus years.

those who fail to study history are doomed to repeat their failures


----------



## Old SF Guy

Had the dumb ass civilian leadership done what the Military recommended and kept the Iraqi Army active and performing local stabilization instead of disbanding them I believe it would have been over years earlier with very little loss on our side beyond the initial push to take iraq. I don't pretend to state that we would end up with a wonderful Democracy over there...Those people will always choose something different than what we have because they are a very different breed of people. We could have accomplished our goal of toppling the Bath Party and removing Saddam and his sons and then gotten the hell out. In the end it doesn't matter. We can't change history. I'm just pissed that we have lost a lot of folks for lost causes and I would have preferred to see wave after wave of Bombers flattening the mountains of Afghanistan until it became the largest glass deposit on the face of the planet. I would have rather finished the job right the first time during the Gulf War (Desert Storm) instead of waiting 10 years and going back in. I have just been reliving a lot of old things lately thanks to someones dumb ass idea of entertainment getting me back into a mental state I prefer not to be in. I apologize for bringing it all up. I just needed to vent a little.


----------



## oldmurph58

hang in old sf guy. dont let them stupid stuff get you down


----------



## pheniox17

just a update (from 7 news, a local media outlet)

prime minister tony Abbott (he is visiting Obama, yet Obama won't visit here, excuse after excuse) has "hinted" Australian support if no balls Obama decides to send in USA support to Iraq, its been publicised as a bad thing followed by rumors that Isis is a extreme bunch of people that are "upset in the way the new government treats them" with photos of Isis rebels holding ak47s and m4 carbines fully kitted out and a Beretta m9.... 

but they had some nice trucks, a lot of big chevies


----------



## Will2

got fight syria with something right.


pheniox17 said:


> just a update (from 7 news, a local media outlet)
> 
> prime minister tony Abbott (he is visiting Obama, yet Obama won't visit here, excuse after excuse) has "hinted" Australian support if no balls Obama decides to send in USA support to Iraq, its been publicised as a bad thing followed by rumors that Isis is a extreme bunch of people that are "upset in the way the new government treats them" with photos of Isis rebels holding ak47s and m4 carbines fully kitted out and a Beretta m9....
> 
> but they had some nice trucks, a lot of big chevies


US is moving an aircraft carrier into the Iranian Sea, even after Iran said don't come back. You know that big ocean between Sunniarabia and Iran?

I still think it will be sadly hilarious if the US provides Iran air support. Its the one saving grace of this whole thing. Iran only two battalians they could have moved the entire Quds and kept on going into syria and Israel 

Or better yet the US hits Iran and Iraq while they are down. Or how about hitting both sides in Syria and Iran. Or paving Iran and waiting for Al Nusra to weaken bagdad and syria.. but in all honesty. I think this will be a slow push game. I'd be suprised if ISIS pushes into bagdad as they did mosul. I think they are more likely to sit back in Sunni areas of Iraq, while shiites pick up. It will likely see the role of militias pick up again.

If they actually start making gains in bagdad (on fathers day) it would be a surprise.

Did you know another name for Iran is Persia, and the Persian Gulf is similar to saying Iranian Gulf

http://www.heritageinstitute.com/zoroastrianism/iranpersia/

Or US providing air support while Israeli jets fly toward iran..

http://www.google.ca/url?q=http://w...IoADAC&usg=AFQjCNGj-ge4A-ytY1GVyfzmwMkQk9g_Fw


----------



## Arizona Infidel

pheniox17 said:


> I'm just over all the bad news, I predicted this pattern when Obama announced his withdrawal plans, and the wars there will never be over, Israel understands this, Churchill preached this, we need to learn this


I predicted this shit the night Bush gave his " Axis of Evil" speech.


----------



## Smitty901

No WW3 yet but the Middle East will be more dangerous than ever to US. Obama allowed Iran to go ahead with the Nukes and now Iran moving into Iraq. He has abandoned Israel and given the green light to attack them when ready. Long term this will not work in our favor.
With Obama allowing them to do as they please in time it will lead to attacks against us and will have little defense against it.
Once again his words nothing added nothing taken away, Just as he said them and he meant it.


----------



## Will2

Wow suprised how fast they are consolidating..

Iraq crisis: despite decapitations and deaths thousands return willingly to city held by ISIS terrorists - Telegraph


----------



## Slippy

These slimeballs want us dead. The muslime in chief will stand with them. Once they take over Iraq the oil money is theirs and that is not good.


----------



## Smitty901

Arklatex said:


> That picture just pisses me off. WTF...


 It should.
Another 100% his words his thoughts.


----------



## Slippy

Smitty,
EVERYONE who voted for this traitorous muslime should be tried for treason. Shame on the news media and pussified republicans back in 2007 who refused to shine the light of truth on who this president really is.


----------



## sparkyprep

All Obama bashing aside, (he didn't start this war), these people have been killing each other since BEFORE THE BIBLE WAS WRITTEN. They live in a culture, religion, education system, and economy based on hate, violence, murder, and deprevation. What made us think that we could step in, and change their "hearts and minds"?

These people don't want democracy. They don't want peace. They don't want knowledge. These are foreign concepts to them, and they couldn't possibly understand them, let alone embrace them. They are savages. Barbarians. ALL of them. The men, the women, and the children. The only things that are understood in their unevolved, primal brains is violence, and savegry.

If you take a brutal dictator out of power, another will take his place, because it is the only form of leadership that will work with a population such as them. They are a barbarian horde, which must be kept under control with brutal savagery. Stop thinking that anything less is acceptable to the people who live there. It is what they want and need. Sad dam Hussein was an EXCELLENT leader for those people, and it was a huge mistake to upsurp him.

I am sorry for the sacrifice and loss of our brave heroes, who gave so much up in vain. But, it does not change the fact that it was all in vain, and any further sacrifice will also be in vain. It is time to cut our losses, and give the country back to the barbarians that own it. No more sacrifices of our heroes for a group of animals that neither deserve,or want it. The best we can do right now, is keep them from spilling out into the rest of the world. Isolate the cancer, and let it die on its own.


----------



## csi-tech

We need energy independence yesterday. If we could leave that baron desert to the Bedouins we would be much better off. We should be dumping money into Israel instead.


----------



## Smitty901

sparkyprep said:


> All Obama bashing aside, (he didn't start this war), these people have been killing each other since BEFORE THE BIBLE WAS WRITTEN. They live in a culture, religion, education system, and economy based on hate, violence, murder, and deprevation. What made us think that we could step in, and change their "hearts and minds"?
> 
> These people don't want democracy. They don't want peace. They don't want knowledge. These are foreign concepts to them, and they couldn't possibly understand them, let alone embrace them. They are savages. Barbarians. ALL of them. The men, the women, and the children. The only things that are understood in their unevolved, primal brains is violence, and savegry.
> 
> If you take a brutal dictator out of power, another will take his place, because it is the only form of leadership that will work with a population such as them. They are a barbarian horde, which must be kept under control with brutal savagery. Stop thinking that anything less is acceptable to the people who live there. It is what they want and need. Sad dam Hussein was an EXCELLENT leader for those people, and it was a huge mistake to upsurp him.
> 
> I am sorry for the sacrifice and loss of our brave heroes, who gave so much up in vain. But, it does not change the fact that it was all in vain, and any further sacrifice will also be in vain. It is time to cut our losses, and give the country back to the barbarians that own it. No more sacrifices of our heroes for a group of animals that neither deserve,or want it. The best we can do right now, is keep them from spilling out into the rest of the world. Isolate the cancer, and let it die on its own.


 Not one bit about anything other than keeping them busy so they don't strike here. Everyone seems to miss that point. We don't have the courage to beat them to a point they can't do anything so we play a game of keeping the occupied.
Obama has threw away every thing we worked for only because he supports them in their hate for us.. Hide it all you want more US service members has died in Afghanistan under Obama than Bush. We served under Bush with honor and pride we serve the king because it is required.
I don't care one bit what any Muslim wants , needs or thinks


----------



## inceptor

Slippy said:


> Smitty,
> EVERYONE who voted for this traitorous muslime should be tried for treason. Shame on the news media and pussified republicans back in 2007 who refused to shine the light of truth on who this president really is.


But you have to remember that he did deliver on his campaign promise to the Libs. He said he would fundamentally change this country. He has and they love it. The freebie lovers are happy too.



csi-tech said:


> We need energy independence yesterday. If we could leave that baron desert to the Bedouins we would be much better off. We should be dumping money into Israel instead.


We have enough oil and gas here to be independent. The problem is that the Libs, including the press, believe drilling will harm the environment. And since the press seems to control public opinion.................. Funding people who want to kill us seems to be a passion of the Libs. Who knows, maybe they think we would be better off as a 3rd world country. That is the direction we are heading.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

inceptor said:


> But you have to remember that he did deliver on his campaign promise to the Libs. He said he would fundamentally change this country. He has and they love it. The freebie lovers are happy too.
> 
> We have enough oil and gas here to be independent. The problem is that the Libs, including the press, believe drilling will harm the environment. And since the press seems to control public opinion.................. Funding people who want to kill us seems to be a passion of the Libs. Who knows, maybe they think we would be better off as a 3rd world country. That is the direction we are heading.


 There is no maybe to it. They definitely want us to be a third world country. Where and why do you think this upper class, middle class, lower class, working class crap comes from? It is them trying to establish a caste or class system. Look around the world. We are the ONLY country that doesn't have a class/caste system. Oh yes, they defiantly want us to become a third world country, because they will be the upper/ruling class. They are the elites, then they have their useful idiots, then there's the rest of us. As long as we talk amongst ourselves and don't stand up and try to take them out they will put up with us, because they haven't found a way to rid themselves of us........... Yet. But they are working diligently to do this. Once they can figure out the right propaganda message to turn the public opinion we are toast. And don't think they aren't working tirelessly to come up with the right message that resonates with the weak minded.


----------



## inceptor

I almost had to call an ambulance this morning. Watching ABC this morning, one of the stories was how horrible it is that Iraq is being lost. REALLY???? Hell, I thought that's what they wanted........... fundamentalist control of Arab countries. Hell, that's what this admin has been supporting. I mean, look how excited they got over the Arab Spring.


----------



## Smitty901

For the countless number of times It is not about oil and never was. The US that is US does not get oil from the middle east. We get it from Canada,Mexico, Venezuela and the US. Less than 10 percent came for the middle east as a whole even less now. That tried old we did it for oil stuff has to stop. The ones that do get it ,the Germans and French sold our ass out.
Every single country in the Middle east, Every country with Muslims in it want the US destroyed they want you dead. Follow that that want a total Muslim rule any one that does not agree will join the Americans in death.
There are no moderate Muslims. We go to the middle east to fight them there. To big a mess to fight them here and most Americans would surrender anyway.


----------



## Will2

united states ownership of said oil being sold to places other than the US, and the general price of oil... which increases cost of transports of goods both too and from US all oil is used by the US even if not directly domestically.

also http://business.financialpost.com/2...unts-of-oil-at-a-record-pace/?__lsa=5521-0757

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/raymond-j-learsy/does-obamas-iraq-all-opti_b_5490737.html


----------



## ordnance21xx

Obama reinforced the embassy by 100 Marines, what the heck in that? should have put 5000 Marines in there with tanks.


MOLON LABE


----------



## James m

The said maybe 500 now with v-22 
In my opinion you are either in or out. None of this pussy footing around. Either lay waste to isis or don't. I don't see why we need an embassy or why it is so important right now to have all of these people at an embassy.


----------

